# Fixed up my hutches, and made a temperary run! [picheavy]



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey guys. I spent all day fixing up my old hutches and making them much nicer.
Before pictures...:















_
My jack russell wanted to help, along with his monkey toy on the left _

























After photos...:

































After I'd done the two:









And here is a run I made using chicken wire and an old metal miniture greenhouse frame:








Its only a temp. run, just until I get a larger one 

Please note there are no sharp wire ends on the inside of the run.

Hope you liked.
x


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

you have done well there, good job.


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks 
Definatly worth it


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

They look a lot better, well done


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

I thought so too 

I couldnt put up with manky old cages any more!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I'm really sorry to say this but those hutches and the run are far far too small for rabbits  

RSPCA advices min 6ftx2ftx2ft and i never shut my buns even in that for longer than overnight. The run needs to be big enough for buns to jump around in.


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

I dont keep my rabbit in a hutch, nor does he ever use that run. lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

cupcake said:


> I dont keep my rabbit in a hutch, nor does he ever use that run. lol


Oh sorry are they for the guineas? lol


----------

